# Mixed Nuts find



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Maybe I'm a little slow on the uptake here but just been to Tesco and bought two bags of their own chopped mixed nuts from the baking section. Each bag contains 200g of chopped almonds, peanuts and walnuts. Stats say that 1/8th of a bag equals 150 calories, 12.7g of fat (good i assume?) and 5.9g of protein. Considering each bag is only 77p seems like a good way of bulking up shakes made in the blender, adding to breakfasts for cheap!

Just thought i'd share the love :thumb:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Yeah nuts are great for easy cals, and what comes out of my nuts is great for extra protein


----------

